# Before/after pictures of clearing land



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

The before pictures are in November when we bought the property. The after is in March when we started clearing and cutting. I am very pleased with what we bought. Better than I imagined lol.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The Before makes a prettier postcard. I know you didn't buy it to sell postcards. It looks like a fun place.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like you mowed and that makes it look great around there, was anything else done.......


----------

